# An Exciting Development In Electro-Chron Land!



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Now this one is a first. I have bought 19 Electro-chrons, and I suspect that I have the best collection of Electro-chrons in the world. And while this new addition is not destined to be my favourite, so far it is truly the only one that I have ever seen. Can you spot what I am talking about?


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm not up on the nuances of the various Electro-crons, Dave, but those number fonts are killer. Also is the cushion case unusual?


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> I'm not up on the nuances of the various Electro-crons, Dave, but those number fonts are killer. *Also is the cushion case unusual*?


Ding! Ding! Ding!

We have a winner already. Well spotted Bill! I have *never* seen a case that was not round before. Does anyone else have one of these?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Does anyone else have one of these?


No...nor have I seen one.

Have you opened up the case Dave, to check it's stamped Wittnauer? I'll bet this is a front opener...am I right? :huh:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone else have one of these?
> ...


A key point, Paul (and having been through this with the "Hamilton" last year you'd think I'd know better). And yes, it is a front opener. The rear of the watch is not signed. Says "10k gold filled" and "use all proof wrench 1200".

The crown is signed, but it is not a typical electro-chron crown.

Perhaps I have wet myself in advance of really needing to. I'm going to send you this one, Paul, for a look see.

So you other following this dramatic news: "DON'T TOUCH THAT DIAL". Breaking news as we get it.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> The rear of the watch is not signed. Says "10k gold filled" and "use all proof wrench 1200".


I think that is a good sign :thumbsup:. My front opening Wittnauer ECs say the same...they're only signed on the inside.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Well Dave another great find and love the case shape, this must be a fairly late model if it,s front opening case cant wait for Paul to take it apart I wonder what Calibre it is, if it,s late it probably wont be a 4750.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> Well Dave another great find and love the case shape, this must be a fairly late model if it,s front opening case *cant wait for Paul to take it apart* I wonder what Calibre it is, if it,s late it probably wont be a 4750.


I can't wait either - I mailed it to Paul today. Sure hope we can figure out the mystery. I e-mailed the seller who unfortunately knows nothing. He said that he was an auctioneer and got it from an estate in West Virginia, but can't give out the name. The band has got a "Rotary" emblem on it and I may try to poke around further with this as a clue if I hear encouraging sounds from Paul.

Here's a picture of the band and the emblem. It is certainly a period piece:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

That,s a nice period band on the watch Dave you could do with one of these for it or you could sell it to me. :notworthy:


----------

